# Frontpage 2000 Publishing Error: '550'



## BunkerGuy (Oct 13, 2007)

I've been publishing a website for years using Frontpage 2000.

For no reason I am now getting this message: '550 Can't change directory to htdocs: No such file or directory'.

It drives me nuts. I haven't changed a thing. I'm just trying to do what I've done a thousand times before. I know that these errors sometimes get thrown up for no reason. For example, I sometimes get an 'invalid password' message when I have used the CORRECT password.

I've learnt to wait a while, go back to it and often the problem has gone away - suggesting there was a temporary server or network congestion problem, or something.

This one seems to be persisting, though.

Any help appreciated of course.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if the problem is going away by itself, it sounds like its with the hosting service. You may need to ask them what is going on.


----------



## BunkerGuy (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for that.

Yes, it was indeed a hosting problem.

They reset the 'file permissions' and problem rectified.

Thanks again.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

glad the problems solved and thanks for letting us know.


----------



## top5hosting.com (Jun 4, 2008)

If you ever in future get a problem that you are unable to publish a directory, or upload a file, think "file permissions". Have you considered upgrading to a later version of Frontpage yet? Although the Fundis don't like it, a large number of our customers still like to use Frontpage...


----------

